# watercolour landscape



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

here is my recent work


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

here is my work)):


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Very Colorful*

Hello Fabeer

Well done. I really like the bright colors!

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## meesh (Dec 30, 2013)

fabeer said:


> here is my work)):


I love it. So surreal, but your colors are balanced and defined. That is hard to do with layers of washes the way you used. I have a really hard time with these landscapes fleshed out of wet on wet. I'm very impressed with the freedom you display while still making a picture. I am so stuck in detail... But since my work is starting to FINALLY come to life with detail I'll stay with it until I can figure out how to loosen up and not be tempted to overwork. I hope that makes sense. Will post one of mine in a separate thread if I can figure out how. Thanks for sharing your work. Well done and how long have you been at it?


----------

